# T square vs L square?



## sandperson0 (Mar 16, 2015)

It seems like either type of bow square will fit my needs. This is what I'm planning on using it for (I've got an ILF recurve btw):

- measure brace height
- measure tiller
- nock adjustment

Are there any benefits of one vs the other?

Thanks!
John


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The L square keeps away from peeps and peep servings.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. 

I use this "T" one: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-cr606-t-guage-bow-square.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac

I have a couple of squares by other manufacturers that are horrifically clumsy (well, okay ... garbage!), both in snapping to the string as well as functioning once snapped. The above Cartel is inexpensive and mechanically well-built. I have two on hand for easy, comparative tiller measurement and adjustment.

I've not used the "L" square simply because I've never needed to. So I can't speak to the advantage of one over the other from personal experience.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

sand - 

...or you can use a 12" ruler...
One of my guys carries a 6' folding ruler - go figure.

Seriously, unless you need to measure things like kisser button and peep sight distances, they all do the same thing.

Viper1 out.


----------



## sandperson0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Thin Man said:


> Hello.
> 
> I use this "T" one: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-cr606-t-guage-bow-square.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac


Sand, I use the same one as Thin Man. Inexpensive but durable, and it does what I need it to do. Regards, LT


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a carpenter square, or a measuring tape, or a cut off piece of measuring tape (folds easily).


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I use the L-square. It folds in half, and fits in my tacklebox.


----------

